# Battery Assid



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I'm not much of an electrician so was hoping I could get a bit of help with diagnosis. When I go out to my car and crank it, it makes these really slow lurching noises (as if the battery were dead), but after 10 seconds or so, it suddenly cranks nicely and starts. However, sometimes it just doesn't start and needs to be boosted. Do you think this means I need a new battery, or a new car? Anything else to check? I might add that once the car starts, it runs perfectly fine. I am referring to my corolla here, so bash all you want.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

an 86? bad grounds can make a car do crazy things. check and see how corrodid they look, it may be a good idea to atleast clean the first one off the battery. if that does nothing then it may be time for a new battery :cheers:

edit: idk how canada is (what stores you have) but im sure if you have a local "auto zone" type store they would let you test a new bettery to see if thats the problem. if it is, buy a new battery, if not say thanks and drive away.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Crappy Tire (for you yanks, think of pep boys, walmart and home depot in one convenient location) will check batteries for free and they have some decent replacements. That's about as much as I would trust them to touch anything to do with a car I own though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sp3c Fyve said:


> Crappy Tire (for you yanks, think of pep boys, walmart and home depot in one convenient location) will check batteries for free and they have some decent replacements. That's about as much as I would trust them to touch anything to do with a car I own though.


Crappy tire? I thought Canadian tire was better than pep-boys/auto-zone. Well it was when I lived in canada anyway. Besides they carry the same things as discount auto. Canadian tire carries "Mastercraft" and discount/advance auto carries 'Car craft'

Seth


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Thanks guys. I'll swing by crappy tire today... Don't let them touch your car though, that's the truth. I've had them put the wrong size tires on my car before, and then try to tell me that there's something wrong with my suspension.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Crappy tire? I thought Canadian tire was better than pep-boys/auto-zone. Well it was when I lived in canada anyway. Besides they carry the same things as discount auto. Canadian tire carries "Mastercraft" and discount/advance auto carries 'Car craft'
> 
> Seth


LOL, yeah, Canadian Tire > * for tools and pieces, but Crappy Tire is more fun to say.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I went to Canuckian Tire and bought a sure-start battery for $54. I'm gonna milk the warranty to bits, just because of how much I hate the store.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what's assid? that's a new one to me 

sounds like a poor connection somewhere and not a battery issue.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> what's assid? that's a new one to me
> 
> sounds like a poor connection somewhere and not a battery issue.


Get with the Canadian spellings, dude.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Tractorfkuc said:


> Do you think this means I need a new battery, or a new car?


A new car? Maybe not. A new dictionary? For sure. There's no ASS in acid! As for the battery, I'd check the fluid levels. You could be running low on ASSid. Or maybe your battery is just old and ready to be replaced. How old is the MOFO anyways?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sukebegigi said:


> A new car? Maybe not. A new dictionary? For sure. There's no ASS in acid! As for the battery, I'd check the fluid levels. You could be running low on ASSid. Or maybe your battery is just old and ready to be replaced. How old is the MOFO anyways?


Quiet you, we're trying to fool the Americans.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Ya got me fooled. Duh, yup, yup ,yup.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

chimmike said:


> what's assid? that's a new one to me
> 
> sounds like a poor connection somewhere and not a battery issue.


I had checked all the grounds, and the battery was trying to work (when I cranked)... I took the old battery into Canadian Tire just to make sure, and not only was the battery done for, it was a battery for a chevy half-ton and not the one for my car. So, I got 2 birds stoned at once.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Sp3c Fyve said:


> Quiet you, we're trying to fool the Americans.


I disagree. I really think that's just how he spells acid. Either that or he really loves ASSes.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Tractorfkuc said:


> So, I got 2 birds stoned at once.


Poor birds.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

sukebegigi said:


> I disagree. I really think that's just how he spells acid. Either that or he really loves ASSes.


You'll have to forgive me, it turns out that I'm actually broken in the head.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sukebegigi said:


> I disagree. I really think that's just how he spells acid. Either that or he really loves ASSes.


could be a canuck/english/french thing,,, lol.... like putting a u in color... (sure) or just a really bad speller ...lol


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Tractorfkuc said:


> You'll have to forgive me, it turns out that I'm actually broken in the head.


And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------

